# MSSql oder MongoDB für die Speicherung von POI



## filth (25. Jan 2013)

Hi,

ich exportiere POIs aus OpenStreetmap und will die lokal speichern. Welche Art von DB eignet sich besser für so einen Usecase? Relational (MSSQL) oder Dokumentenbasiert (MongoDB). 

Danke!


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jan 2013)

Kann man nicht sagen.

Zuwenig Rahmeninformationen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2013)

Microsofts SQL-Server hat natürlich viele schöne Features zu Unterstützung bei Geodaten


----------



## filth (25. Jan 2013)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:


> Microsofts SQL-Server hat natürlich viele schöne Features zu Unterstützung bei Geodaten



Könntest du das konkretisieren? Habe leider nicht viel Erfahrung damit


----------



## tfa (25. Jan 2013)

Was heißt, du willst es lokal speichern? Auf dem Client des Anwenders? Das scheidet glaub ich ein SQL-_Server_ aus. Eine Java-DB würde sich eventuell anbieten.


----------



## bronks (25. Jan 2013)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt, du willst es lokal speichern? Auf dem Client des Anwenders? Das scheidet glaub ich ein SQL-_Server_ aus. Eine Java-DB würde sich eventuell anbieten.



Microsoft SQL Server Compact ? Wikipedia könnte evtl. dafür brauchbar sein.


----------



## tfa (25. Jan 2013)

bronks hat gesagt.:


> Microsoft SQL Server Compact ? Wikipedia könnte evtl. dafür brauchbar sein.


Gibt's denn für die CE mittlerweile einen JDBC-Treiber?


----------



## bronks (25. Jan 2013)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> Gibt's denn für die CE mittlerweile einen JDBC-Treiber?


Gute Frage, aber ich glaube, daß es leider nicht so ist. 

Meine Idee kann verworfen werden.


----------



## TheDarkRose (26. Jan 2013)

Würde eher eine Graphdatenbank dafür empfehlen. Ansonsten MongoDb, da du nicht an Schemas gebunden bist und bei verschiedenen Typen von POIs sehr flexibel. 
SQL Datenbanken sind für sowas zu starr. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Jan 2013)

und was genau meinst du mit "lokal"? Wo ist das?


----------

